# mica



## Marlotta

Come si traduce l'italiano "mica" in spagnolo?
Non l'ho mica fatto io
No lo he hecho yo .....
Gracias


----------



## Maripley

No lo he hecho en absoluto.


----------



## irene.acler

Se podría decir también "no lo he hecho para nada"? O tiene un sentido distinto, o simplemente no se dice así?


----------



## Maripley

Sí, también puede decirse así y con el mismo sentido.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias Maripley!


----------



## Neuromante

Atenzione:
No lo he hecho para nada yo

Se non significarebbe:
Non lo ho fatto per nulla.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah sí, es verdad! Gracias, Neuromante.


----------



## karunavera

Salve a tutti!
Come posso rendere in spagnolo il 'mica' italiano? Ad esempio nella frase
" non state mica aspettando me?".
Grazie.


----------



## fiol73

Ciao!

Mi viene in mente solo il *¿verdad?* finale rafforzativo...

Pues, no esperáis a mí ¿verdad?

Magari mi sbaglio...vediamo cosa dicono gli altri!


----------



## Gianma

fiol73 said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Mi viene in mente solo il *¿verdad?* finale rafforzativo...
> 
> Pues, no esperáis a mí ¿verdad?
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio...vediamo cosa dicono gli altri!



Yo estaría de acuerdo con Fiol, o a lo más diría como alternativa:
"Pues, por supuesto no esperáis a mí..."

Pero es solo mi opinión...


----------



## pumy

No sé si podría ser esto:

¿Acaso no me estareis esperando a mí?

Este "acaso" se puede cambiar por:

"por un casual"
"por casualidad"


----------



## Daniel182

Tengo dudas sobre el significado o traducción de esta palabra, por ejemplo en esta frase:

*Non ho mica tempi da perdere io.*

Creo que aquí no se traduce ya que no "pega" su significado con el contexto de la frase, me gustaría que me dijerais los significados de esta palabra y si es traducible en dicha frase.

Gracias.


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Daniel 
Te recomiendo que utilices la búsqueda de WRF (el botón de búsqueda que se encuentra en la parte superior derecha de tu pantalla) antes de abrir un nuevo hilo.
Mientras esperas  a que te contesten, puedes echarle un vistazo a este hilo.
Silvia.


----------



## Necsus

Daniel182 said:


> *Non ho mica tempo da perdere, io. *


----------



## Black Horse

_mica_ es un "reforzador" de la negación en una oración. Se puede traducir de muchas maneras, dependiendo de la oración en sí, pero siempre hace mayor la negación.

Non ho tempo da perdere, io = No tengo tiempo que perder
Non ho _mica_ tempo da perdere, io = No tengo ni un segundo que perder

Non posso _mica_ sapere tutto io! = ¡En absoluto puedo saberlo todo yo!
Non ho _mica_ vent'anni! = ¡De ninguna manera tengo (todavía) veinte años!

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Black Horse said:


> *Non* posso _*mica*_ sapere tutto io! = ¡En absoluto puedo saberlo todo yo!


Un pequeño detalle. ¿Qué no debería incluir "_*no*_" la traducción en español?
(no puedo _para nada_ saberlo todo)

¿Entonces "affatto" es intercambiable con "mica" o sólo a veces?
Non sono _*mica*_ stupido / Non sono _*affatto*_ stupido
Ambas dicen "_no soy estupido para nada_", ¿cierto?


----------



## la italianilla

Dal De Mauro on line:



> 2 avv. FO colloq., affatto, per nulla, come rafforzativo di una negazione, spec. posposto al verbo: non sono m. arrabbiato, non voleva m. ascoltarmi
> 3 avv. FO usato senza altra negazione, ha valore negativo: m. sono matto!, sono cose vere, m. stupidaggini!; m. tanto, poco, non tanto: «Ti piace il pollo?» «M. tanto»
> 4 avv. FO in espressioni interrogative o dubitative, per caso: non sarai m. offeso?, hai m. visto le mie scarpe?
> 
> Polirematiche
> mica male loc.avv. CO formula usata per esprimere apprezzamento, approvazione: m. male quella ragazza!, m. male come idea!.



Mica son scemo io = non sono mica scemo io -> _no soy estupido para nada_ o también _de seguro no soy tonto_....o no?


----------



## krolaina

Hola!:

Hay algunos hilos al respecto pero creo que no encuentro la traducción adecuada...os digo el contexto.

Una persona me pregunta cómo he podido gastar tanto dinero en una ciudad pequeña y a continuación dice: "mica è New York??".  ¿Es como decir "pero si no es Nueva York"! con sentido enfático?.

Gracias!


----------



## gatogab

krolaina said:


> Hola!:
> 
> Hay algunos hilos al respecto pero creo que no encuentro la traducción adecuada...os digo el contexto.
> 
> Una persona me pregunta cómo he podido gastar tanto dinero en una ciudad pequeña y a continuación dice: "mica è New York??". ¿Es como decir "pero si no es Nueva York"! con sentido enfático?.
> 
> Gracias!


Precisamente.


----------



## krolaina

Miau (es decir, gracias!)


----------



## la italianilla

iHola krolaina!
Puedes leer unos ejemplos similes aquí, aquí o aquí, con casos con sentido más o menos enfático.


----------



## Neuromante

Ni que fuera Nueva York


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Italianilla! (hacía mucho que no coincidía contigo!) y gracias Neuro, siempre dando en el clavo.
Felices fiestas.


----------



## elitaliano

Sottolineo, visto che non mi pare nessuno l'abbia fatto nei vari posts esplicativi, che *mica *è parola colloquiale (mi sembra di ricordare che venga da qualche dialetto lombardo e il suo significato all'origine era migola, briciola - di pane -) : sebbene sia compresa e utilizzata da tutti, non va impiegata in testi ufficiali (esempio lettere commerciali o testi legislativi).


----------



## gatogab

elitaliano said:


> Sottolineo, visto che non mi pare nessuno l'abbia fatto nei vari posts esplicativi, che *mica *è parola colloquiale (mi sembra di ricordare che venga da qualche dialetto lombardo e il suo significato all'origine era migola, briciola - di pane -) : sebbene sia compresa e utilizzata da tutti, non va impiegata in testi ufficiali (esempio lettere commerciali o testi legislativi).


http://www.treccani.it/site/lingua_linguaggi/consultazione.htm
Vi appare in bianco. Per piacere inserire la parola "mica" lí dove deve andare. Grazie

gatgab


----------



## la italianilla

elitaliano said:


> Sottolineo, visto che non mi pare nessuno l'abbia fatto nei vari posts esplicativi, che *mica *è parola colloquiale (mi sembra di ricordare che venga da qualche dialetto lombardo e il suo significato all'origine era migola, briciola - di pane -) : sebbene sia compresa e utilizzata da tutti, non va impiegata in testi ufficiali (esempio lettere commerciali o testi legislativi).



Ottima segnalazione, questa dell'origine! Davvero interessante!
Hai ragione, però nei link postati nel mio messaggio precedente alcuni avevano accennato all'uso strettamente colloquiale. 
Aggiungiamo anche qualche esempio:

1. ha funzione di rafforzativo in una negazione:
_Non sono mica tua madre!_

2. Se non vi nessun'altra negazione, dà alla frase un valore negativo: 
_Mica scemo tuo fratello!_

3. Con "tanto" conferisce al frase il valore di "poco" o "non tanto".
_Si è comportato bene, vero?
Mica tanto!_

4. Nelle frasi interrogative o dubitative lo traduci con "per caso" : 
_Non sarai mica geloso?_

5. Con "tanto" conferisce al frase il valore di "poco" o "non tanto".
_Si è comportato come un signore, vero?
Mica tanto!_



krolaina said:


> Gracias Italianilla! (hacía mucho que no coincidía contigo!) ....



Perché sto momentaneamente trascurando il castigliano...mi sto spiritualmente preparando per il catalano


----------



## krolaina

GRACIAS!!
(Suerte con el catalán, te va a resultar más fácil, ya verás  )


----------



## Cnaeius

http://www.etimo.it/?term=mica&find=Cerca

Ciao


----------



## lsi

Non è mica tanto vero!
Sarà mica vero?
Non è mica come in macchina.
Non è mica facile.
Non è mica possibile.
Non l'ho mica fatto io.
Non state mica aspettando me?
Non ho tempo da perdere, io.
Non ho mica tempo da perdere, io.
Non posso mica sapere tutto io!

Non sono mica stupido.
Non ho mica vent'anni!
Non sono mica spagnolo.

'Mica' è una parola colloquiale usata come rafforzativo di una negazione, soprattutto posposto al verbo, e anche, usata senz'altra negazione, ha valore negativo. Ma esistono altri usi?

Qual'è l'origine di questa parola carina? 

Ho trovato questo articolo su _Corriere della Sera_, nella sezione 'Scioglilingua'_. _*Giorgio De Rienzo*, linguista del Corriere della Sera:



> *Mica poco!...*
> 
> Il lettore Grassini vorrebbe sapere qualcosa di più su “mica”. Questa vituperata paroletta indica una parte piccolissima. Una briciola. “Mica panis”, dicevano i Latini, cioè briciola di pane. E il nome si è mantenuto nella “michetta” milanese. […]





> Nota de la moderación
> * 16. RESPETE LOS DERECHOS DE AUTOR*
> No introduzca contenido plagiado en los mensajes publicados en WRF. Se permite usar extractos de diccionarios, sin excederse de dos definiciones o traducciones. *Se permite insertar citas y traducciones de hasta cuatro frases.* Los enlaces a otros sitios son aceptables, siempre y cuando tales cumplan con las reglas de estos foros. Reconozca siempre la fuente de su información. Todo el contenido que no cumpla con estos requisitos será retirado sin excepciones.
> Los mensajes publicados en WRF no deben contener enlaces a texto, música o video ilegalmente publicado. Por precaución, puede ocurrir que los moderadores borren algunos enlaces que usted crea legítimos.


----------



## Hans Urian

Hola, en italiano existe una palabrita muy muy últil que se llama "mica":


Non sono stato io! = "No fui yo"
Non sono stato mica io! = (más o menos) "No fui yo, y como se te ocurre pensar que fui yo?"
(En alemán, por ejemplo, sería: "Ich war's ja nicht!)
Si hablo español, siempre me sale esa palabrita italiana, y después me doy cuenta que no es español  Los de ustedes que saben mejor los dos idiomas, como traducirían este subtexto?


"Pero, no fui yo" es correcto?


----------



## ursu-lab

Mi dispiace, ma in spagnolo non c'è questa "parolina", quindi non si può tradurre e riempire questo vuoto senza aggiungere un altro commentoo modificare leggermente la frase, proprio come hai fatto tu (cómo se te ocurre...)


----------



## Neuromante

El "como se te ocurre" no me parece correcto, no es un refuerzo.


Habría que ver el contexto de cada caso, y no me refiero sólo a la situación, sino a la intención con que se dice.
De ningún modo he sido yo.
Es que no fui yo.
Etc


----------



## Churchil

Otra opción sería poner "_en absoluto_" o "_para nada_" al inicio o al final de la frase.  

Si se pone al inicio ya no se tiene que meter el "*no*" para negar.  

Si se pone al final, creo que es mejor poner antes una coma.

_"Para nada he sido yo" 
"No he sido yo, para nada"  


"En absoluto he sido yo" 
"No he sido yo, en absoluto"_


----------



## Hans Urian

Gracias por sus respuestas. Con ellas, estoy ampliando mis modos de expresarme. Entonces, _"En absoluto he sido yo" _es una negación de verdad?


----------



## Churchil

Sí, exacto.


----------



## gatogab

> Ma Nino non aver paura a sbagliare un calcio di rigore,
> *non è mica da questi particolari che si giudica un giocatore, *
> un giocatore lo vedi dal coraggio, dall'altruismo e dalla fantasia.
> (F.De Gregori)


*Mica* tiene muchos matices y no creo que se pueda traducir, sino interpretar según el contexto.
En este caso, _'mica da questi particolari',_ no encaja con _'absoluto' _o _'absolutamente', _según la continuación del discurso.
Para mi es que _'no es solamente por estos detalles que se juzga un jugador'_
Pero podría estar equivocado.

Dialogo italiano: 
(D)Com'è andata? 
(R)Mica male. 

Diálogo castellano:
(P) ¿Cómo te fue?
(R) Nadita (naíta) mal.


----------



## Neuromante

Nadita mal. *NO*. Eso solo se oye en las películas yankis de infima calidad.

Es: Nada mal.


Y en el ejemplo del futbolista no puede usarse "solamente". Salvo que "Non è mica" y "Non è soltanto" sean equivalentes


----------



## 0scar

Este _mica_ me hace acordar al _minga:_

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=995833


----------



## infinite sadness

Infatti il _minga_ di argentina y uruguay probabilmente proviene dai dialetti lombardo-veneti.



Neuromante said:


> Nadita mal. *NO*. Eso solo se oye en las películas yankis de infima calidad.
> 
> Es: Nada mal.
> 
> 
> Y en el ejemplo del futbolista no puede usarse "solamente". Salvo que "Non è mica" y "Non è soltanto" sean equivalentes


Infatti, in quel caso non significa "solamente", significa "affatto", "per nulla", "in nessun modo".


----------



## gatogab

Mi teoria continua a ser esta:


> *Mica tiene muchos matices y no creo que se pueda traducir, **sino interpretar según el contexto.*


 
Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Mi teoria sigue siendo ésta:
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Lo de que depende del contexto no es exclusividad de "mica", toda palabra o expresión depende del contexto, yo mismo me paso el día pidiendo más contexto en el foro. Pero las opciones que pusiste son incorrectas, ya expliqué por qué.


----------



## Tomby

*



Mica tiene muchos matices y no creo que se pueda traducir, sino interpretar según el contexto (gatogab)
		
Click to expand...

*Totalmente de acuerdo. En catalán ocurre lo mismo con esta misma palabra "mica" que según el contexto, por lo que he podido entender, tiene el mismo significado que en italiano.


----------



## ursu-lab

Tombatossals said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. En catalán ocurre lo mismo con esta misma palabra "mica" que según el contexto, por lo que he podido entender, tiene el mismo significado que en italiano.



In generale no, il catalano "mica" è quasi sempre - oggi - equivalente a  "po' (poco)". Il "mica" italiano di negazione equivale invece (ma solo in alcuni casi e facendo un "giro" diverso della frase) al rafforzativo catalano "pas".

Comunque "mica" viene da "briciola" ("miga"/"migaja") e probabilmente esisteva nello spagnolo antico un qualche uso di "miga" o simili per dire "quasi niente/per niente", visto che c'era anche in francese sempre a partire dalla stessa origine etimologica.
In molti dialetti italiani è rimasto l'uso di "briciola", tradotto ovviamente nelle varie forme dialettali.


----------



## Neuromante

La palabra es "miaja" Ursula, y se sigue usando in ningún problema.

Pero nos estamos apartando del tema.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non credevo fosse "apartarse del tema" spiegare le origini dell'avverbio di negazione "mica", che ha la stessa origine dello spagnolo "miga" ("migaja" è, a sua volta, un derivato di "miga""):

*miga**1**.*
 (Del lat. _mica_).
* 1.     * f. Porción pequeña de pan o de cualquier cosa.


In italiano rafforza la negazione con il senso originario di "neanche un po'". 

Si usava, fino almeno all'inizio del secolo scorso (probabilmente qualcuno lo usa ancora, in Toscana, o quando parla "forbito") una parola simile: "punto".

¶ _agg_. (_tosc_.) preceduto da negazione, alcuno, nessuno: _non ne ho punta voglia_


----------



## Tomby

ursu-lab said:


> In generale no, il catalano "mica" è quasi sempre - oggi - equivalente a "po' (poco)". Il "mica" italiano di negazione equivale invece (ma solo in alcuni casi e facendo un "giro" diverso della frase) al rafforzativo catalano "pas".


Si usa poco, nonostante vedete il punto 3 (in frasi negative e dubitative) della parola "mica" sul Dizionario CVB Alcover.


P.S. In spagnolo si usa _migaja_ e _miaja_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Tombatossals said:


> Si usa poco, nonostante vedete il punto 3 (in frasi negative e dubitative) della parola "mica" sul Dizionario CVB Alcover.
> 
> 
> P.S. In spagnolo si usa _migaja_ e _miaja_.



Vabbè, miaja/migaja sono equivalenti, entrambi vengono da "miga", no? 

Comunque, sì, quello che volevo dire è che doveva esserci anche in spagnolo un qualcosa di simile visto che era rimasto in tutte le lingue romanze, e infatti c'è : è "*pizca*" (briciolo/a = pizca).



*pizca**.*
 (De _pizco_).
* 1.     * f. coloq. Porción mínima o muy pequeña de algo.
*ni **~**.*
* 1.     * loc. pronom. coloq. *nada.*

Da, credo, Leopoldo Alas:

pues a todas luces se estaba viendo que ganas de irse del pueblo no tenía ni *pizca*.

... voglia di andarsene dal paese, non ne aveva mica / neanche un po'/ affatto.

O da Emilia Pardo Bazán:

Este capricho creo que no os molestará ni *pizca*.

Questo capriccio credo che non vi infastidirà mica/affatto/neanche un po'.

Altra citazione, da José María Rivarolo Matto:

Mi madre que no tenía *pizca* de tonta...

Mia madre, che non era mica/affatto stupida...

Ecc...

Il "ni pizca/pizca de" si usa ancora, no? 
Sicuramente non funzionerà sempre come traduzione di "mica" (che a volte si usa in modo esagerato), ma è pur sempre una possibilità da tener presente...



PS:

Per quanto riguarda l'Alcover (io avevo consultato il Grec), direi che l'attuale significato di "mica" in italiano corrisponde anche e soprattutto all'antico punto 4 del catalano, come in questa citazione delle Omelie d'Organyà:

|| *4. *ant., en frases negatives, servia per a reforçar la negació, *equivalent a *_*pas.* _No dix mica ab la meitad del cor, mas ab tot lo cor,


----------



## Blechi

Como ya te han dicho el "mica" tiene muchos matices, pero, sin alejarme del ejemplo en tu pregunta, te digo cómo lo diría yo:

"¡*Que* no fui yo!"



Hans Urian said:


> Non sono stato mica io! = (más o menos) "No fui yo, y como se te ocurre pensar que fui yo?"


----------



## flljob

Blechi said:


> Como ya te han dicho el "mica" tiene muchos matices, pero, sin alejarme del ejemplo en tu pregunta, te digo cómo lo diría yo:
> 
> "¡*Que* no fui yo!"


 
Entre amigos, en México se diría _ni madres que fui yo_.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

flljob said:


> Entre amigos, en México se diría _ni madres que fui yo_.
> 
> Saludos


 
Più giù, quasi a partire dagli ultimi 3.000 chilometri prima che finisca _'La Panamericana', _ si sente spesso l'espressione *"las huinchas que fuí yo"*


----------

